
Let's Start a Company - josephpmay
https://medium.com/@andrewjchapin/lets-start-a-company-76f269a41e80#.vxv9c5jt7
======
lsiunsuex
I had an idea similar to this back in the day. The patch panel rack was
getting out of control cable-wise. We could order custom cables in multiples
of 2ft but I wanted more precision.

I dreamt of starting a small company to make patch cables to within a 1 inch
tolerance. Customer could choose A or B pattern, color of cable, if it had
that little boot on it or not and of course, a very specific length. We'd cut
and assemble everything by hand, test the cables then wrap and ship them out.

I abandoned it because it just seamed like soooo much work if it actually got
any traction.

------
ptrptr
Building company od budget ;) but also - it's just basic infrastructure and
not establishing business in legal environment and that's what business should
really be.

